# Astatotilapia latifasciata males?



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello experts.

just a question does all Astatotilapia latifasciata males has egg spots on the anal fins? i checked on the internet pics seems like most males has anal fin egg spots... 

i just got a small 1 recently at 2inches, he doesn't have any egg spots on the anal fins. is he a female?

thanks


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

If he is not coloring by 2 inches, its probably a female. Males have multiple egg spots, but those develop as they grow. Females i had never looked at until right now, and appear to have one single, faint eggspot. But bottom line is if its still olive green at 2" its probably a female.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello Mschn99

thanks for advice. my Astatotilapia latifasciata is not olive green, he is as usual yellow belly, he just did not have red colors on his belly yet. his dorsal is and anal fins are bluish/white.
but when he gets fired up his black bars turns very dark... the worrying thing is he does not seems to have egg spots...
i am not sure if this is due to there are no females and no other Astatotilapia latifasciata in the tank. i keep him in a malawi all male tank with peacocks and haps.

thanks


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

johnchor said:


> hello Mschn99
> 
> thanks for advice. my Astatotilapia latifasciata is not olive green, he is as usual yellow belly, he just did not have red colors on his belly yet. his dorsal is and anal fins are bluish/white.
> but when he gets fired up his black bars turns very dark... the worrying thing is he does not seems to have egg spots...
> ...


With no females in the tank its tough to say what he will do as far as showing red. Most vics do not show their best color without either other males of the same species or better yet females present. Keeping them in all male tanks sometimes proves tough to make them color. Other times they show great color. If it has yellow on the back two thirds of the body and no yellow up top its a male then. Eggspots should develop later.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello Mschn99

what you said is true of my Astatotilapia latifasciata, his top looks abit silver rather then yellow.
If it has yellow on the back two thirds of the body and no yellow up top its a male then.

ok time to wait for him to colorup. thanks for advice cheers!


----------

